# Olympics 2020 Spoilers and chat.



## Beebo (26 Jul 2021)

3 golds already today in MTB swimming and diving. 
Adam Peaty is a machine. 
Im very pleased for Tom Daley after previous near misses.


----------



## ianrauk (26 Jul 2021)

That's really great news for Tom Daley. really pleased for him.


----------



## matticus (26 Jul 2021)

Good morning for Toms 👍


----------



## Beebo (26 Jul 2021)

Lauren Williams gets into the Taekwondo gold/silver match.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (26 Jul 2021)

Alex Yee took silver in mens individual triathlon


----------



## Beebo (26 Jul 2021)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> Alex Yee took silver in mens individual triathlon


I watched that last night. 
False start was terrible. 
But we’ll done Yee.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (26 Jul 2021)

Tom Pidcock MTB gold


----------



## MichaelW2 (26 Jul 2021)

Tom Daley wins gold in the synchronised diving. There may have been some other bloke involved but that's not important right now.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (26 Jul 2021)

MichaelW2 said:


> Tom Daley wins gold in the synchronised diving. There may have been some other bloke involved but that's not important right now.



View: https://youtu.be/xrxH5n93CzM


----------



## matticus (26 Jul 2021)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> View: https://youtu.be/xrxH5n93CzM



Well I did not know that. But apparently I'm the last to know, as Google immediately puts " diving" after his name


----------



## MichaelW2 (26 Jul 2021)

matticus said:


> Well I did not know that. But apparently I'm the last to know, as Google immediately puts " diving" after his name


Should google not put Thespian rather than Diver as profession, unless they are being very judgemental.


----------



## Beebo (26 Jul 2021)

matticus said:


> Well I did not know that. But apparently I'm the last to know, as Google immediately puts " diving" after his name


He has hair too. I never knew that either.


----------



## matticus (26 Jul 2021)

MichaelW2 said:


> Should google not put Thespian rather than Diver as profession, unless they are being very judgemental.


Google makes no judgements - it purely reflects the Searches of The People. We have only ourselves to blame.


----------



## MichaelW2 (26 Jul 2021)

matticus said:


> Google makes no judgements - it purely reflects the Searches of The People. We have only ourselves to blame.


We the People of the United Kingdom, in Order to form a more perfect Union, establish Justice, insure domestic Tranquility, provide for the common defence, promote the general Welfare, and secure the Blessings of Liberty to ourselves and our Posterity, do ordain and establish that the particular individual known as Jason Statham is a diver and not a thespian.


----------



## matticus (26 Jul 2021)

I must admit I always thought he was a Yank, so I've learned something today.


----------



## cookiemonster (26 Jul 2021)

Yaay!! Hong Kong won Gold in the fencing. Edgar Cheung. 

The first since 1996 and only the second ever gold medal. 

Now ruined by trolls on social media because his Father's a retired copper.


----------



## vickster (26 Jul 2021)

Those archery bows aren’t exactly Robin Hood stylee!


----------



## Stephenite (26 Jul 2021)

Norway’s gold medal in the triathlon is their first gold medal in the summer Olympics since 2010.

In the Winter Olympics, on the other hand, they have won 25 golds in the same period.


----------



## gbb (26 Jul 2021)

Watched the womens street skateboarding this morning for maybe 3/4 hour.
Sorry, it didnt do it for me. (And i tried , gave it a chance).
My boss agreed. But then we're not 15


----------



## Beebo (26 Jul 2021)

gbb said:


> Watched the womens street skateboarding this morning for maybe 3/4 hour.
> Sorry, it didnt do it for me. (And i tried , gave it a chance).
> My boss agreed. But then we're not 15


As you say you aren’t the target audience. 
I do worry about some fringe sports. 
The X games already caters for this sort of stuff, or am I being boring?


----------



## Chromatic (26 Jul 2021)

No, you're not being boring, I feel the same. Including all these kids arseing about 'sports' gets on my wick.


----------



## vickster (26 Jul 2021)

Oh goodie…another hijacked grumpy old bloke thread on CycleChat


----------



## gavgav (26 Jul 2021)

Tom Pidcock was terrific today and really pleased for Tom Daley, getting his gold medal.


----------



## MontyVeda (27 Jul 2021)

vickster said:


> Oh goodie…another hijacked grumpy old bloke thread on CycleChat


at 52, I'm not _that_ old... I don't really care for sport and don't ever watch t'th'olympics

...but i thoroughly enjoyed the street skateboarding final. It's more art then sport yet is a lot more sport than synchronised swimming.


----------



## Beebo (27 Jul 2021)

Another Gold and Silver in the swimming for Dean and Scott. 

Plus another silver in the triathlon for Taylor-Brown. And she punctured in the bike leg.


----------



## matticus (27 Jul 2021)

Rugby 7s ; how come GBR scored no conversions? (and they didn't even show the attempts on BBC)


----------



## Beebo (27 Jul 2021)

matticus said:


> Rugby 7s ; how come GBR scored no conversions? (and they didn't even show the attempts on BBC)


It’s a drop goal conversion in 7s. It’s quicker but harder to score unless right under the posts.


----------



## matticus (27 Jul 2021)

Beebo said:


> It’s a drop goal conversion in 7s. It’s quicker but harder to score unless right under the posts.


Ah - thanks. Although I'm sure we scored 1 try under the posts, so perhaps the kicker just had a 'mare with that one


----------



## jowwy (27 Jul 2021)

matticus said:


> Rugby 7s ; how come GBR scored no conversions? (and they didn't even show the attempts on BBC)


they did drop one conversion at 15 nil.....but remember in 7s its drop kick conversions and not place kicks


----------



## Beebo (27 Jul 2021)

Just watched a crazy 7s match against USA. 21 nil down to win 21-26


----------



## jowwy (27 Jul 2021)

Beebo said:


> Just watched a crazy 7s match against USA. 21 nil down to win 21-26


argentina did pretty good too with 6 men


----------



## cisamcgu (27 Jul 2021)

cookiemonster said:


> Yaay!! Hong Kong won Gold in the fencing. Edgar Cheung.
> 
> The first since 1996 and only the second ever gold medal.
> 
> Now ruined by trolls on social media because his Father's a retired copper.



Why would the medal success by ruined by social media, surely he won the medal fair and square ? Or do you mean that people are complaining about his father, which has ruined it for you ?


----------



## cookiemonster (27 Jul 2021)

cisamcgu said:


> Why would the medal success by ruined by social media, surely he won the medal fair and square ? Or do you mean that people are complaining about his father, which has ruined it for you ?



Just people being typically nasty about someone's success. No need.


----------



## Beebo (27 Jul 2021)

cookiemonster said:


> Just people being typically nasty about someone's success. No need.


Piers Morgan always has to have a controversial opinion. 
His latest opinion which he has dreamed up with the sole intention of causing offence, is that only Gold should matter. Silver is first loser.


----------



## matticus (27 Jul 2021)

Beebo said:


> Piers Morgan always has to have a controversial opinion.
> His latest opinion which he has dreamed up with the sole intention of causing offence


exactly. He perfectly fits the definition of Troll. Purely after a reaction, doesn't care one jot about sport or sports-people. Doesn't _know _anything about it either ...


----------



## Badger_Boom (27 Jul 2021)

cisamcgu said:


> Why would the medal success by ruined by social media, surely he won the medal fair and square ? Or do you mean that people are complaining about his father, which has ruined it for you ?


Is it just Hong Kong/China and Israel that are getting the Twits going, or are they investigating the backgrounds of competitors of all countries for fasist forebears?


----------



## Dogtrousers (27 Jul 2021)

gbb said:


> Watched the womens street skateboarding this morning for maybe 3/4 hour.
> Sorry, it didnt do it for me. (And i tried , gave it a chance).
> My boss agreed. But then we're not 15


I'd say it's no different to any of the other sports that depend on scoring by judges - gymnastics, boxing, diving, skating etc. I find them a bit of a diversion every four years.


----------



## matticus (27 Jul 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> I'd say it's no different to any of the other sports that depend on scoring by judges - gymnastics, boxing, diving, skating etc. I find them a bit of a diversion every four years.


Boxing is something the layman can mostly appreciate as a contest. The principles are at least very obvious. I can root for a Brit if I'm in that kind of mood.
The others I initially think "_WOW - what skill, strength, elegance!_" then by the 3rd display I've lost interest.

I expect people that actually know these sports get a very different experience 👍


----------



## Dogtrousers (27 Jul 2021)

matticus said:


> I expect people that actually know these sports get a very different experience 👍


Same with all sports really. If someone says "Oh X is so boring" they generally mean "I don't really know anything about X, and I'm not inclined to learn"

I know I'm wilfully ignorant of the sports I find boring.


----------



## vickster (27 Jul 2021)

I'd rather watch dressage than boxing. I'm sure there's plenty of skill involved in thumping someone as hard as you can but I find it pretty unpleasant to watch.


----------



## gbb (27 Jul 2021)

Re the street skateboarding. My take, I know theres a lot of skill but i (and i assume others) get no excitement, no appreciation of what goes into something when it only takes a few fleeting seconds to complete. 

I might feel different when and if i watch 'freestyle' skateboarding , if it has a longer course, allows you to appreciate more of the skills (and spills), slalom, jumps etc etc.

Something thats over in 4 or 5 seconds is surely difficult to appreciate for most people.

Im not even sure most young people will be drawn to it anyway (in the street format). Of ALL my kics, grandkids and their friends over all the years...the only one of all of them who's shown interest in skateboarding itself is my 16 yo granddaughter and even then, im not sure she would be that interested in watching it. Permutate that across the population, surely it actually has a tiny following, hardly mass appeal.

No drama anyway, nothing to do with age, being a misery etc....it simply doesnt appeal to me, over too quick, doesnt hold any excitement, anticipation or sense of the skill actually needed. 1, 2, 3, 4.. thats it, done.


----------



## Dogtrousers (27 Jul 2021)

Well, at least you got to have a look at it. It's interesting to take a look around every now and then. You might come across something that inspires you to learn more. Or you might not.

In all likelihood, once this is over it will be another four years before I see any more taekwondo, basketball, gymnastics, skateboarding, canoeing, dressage, swimming ...


----------



## matticus (27 Jul 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> Same with all sports really. If someone says "Oh X is so boring" they generally mean "I don't really know anything about X, and I'm not inclined to learn"
> 
> I know I'm wilfully ignorant of the sports I find boring.


I respectfully but strongly disagree! Some sports just don't work well for spectators, and some appeal to different folkses. Two Exemplars:
- *Rugby*. Never played it. The basic principle is clear - get the ball over their line. & Only pass backwards. Over time I picked up more of the rules and tactics, but even knowing those 2 things at first it was pretty exciting.
- *Ping-pong*. A game I have played at minor league level for years, love it. Tried watching a match last night ... pointless. It's way too fast to pick-up what they're doing with the ball, and the rallies are crazy short. Tennis makes a much better TV sport (and I've only played that v casually).


----------



## Dogtrousers (27 Jul 2021)

matticus said:


> I respectfully but strongly disagree! Some sports just don't work well for spectators, and some appeal to different folkses. Two Exemplars:
> - *Rugby*. Never played it. The basic principle is clear - get the ball over their line. & Only pass backwards. Over time I picked up more of the rules and tactics, but even knowing those 2 things at first it was pretty exciting.
> - *Ping-pong*. A game I have played at minor league level for years, love it. Tried watching a match last night ... pointless. It's way too fast to pick-up what they're doing with the ball, and the rallies are crazy short. Tennis makes a much better TV sport (and I've only played that v casually).


Good point well made.

I was thinking more of things like American Football. I lived in the states for a while and never mustered any interest in it, but I know some people find it fascinating. If I'd bothered to educate myself I'm sure I could have found it interesting. I did with baseball and enjoyed it a lot.

I've never really participated in sport much myself, apart from running/jogging and cycling which I've never done competitively. Unless you count my personal war of active disinterest against organised sports at school - which I don't.


----------



## Beebo (28 Jul 2021)

Another gold for the freestyle relay team.
The rowing team doesn’t seem to be as strong as in previous years. We have a silver so far. 
The men’s four, which has been our blue ribbon event for the last 6 games, had a nightmare. I’ve never seen a boat lose steering like that.


----------



## jowwy (28 Jul 2021)

Mens time trial is unbelievable....all the top hitters are so close to each other in times


----------



## figbat (28 Jul 2021)

Charlotte Dujardin now GB’s most successful female Olympian ever - bronze in the individual dressage takes her to 6 total, with 3 golds. And this was on an up-and-coming horse, Gio, not her previous stalwart Allegro.


----------



## BrumJim (28 Jul 2021)

figbat said:


> Charlotte Dujardin now GB’s most successful female Olympian ever - bronze in the individual dressage takes her to 6 total, with 3 golds. And this was on an up-and-coming horse, Gio, not her previous stalwart Allegro.


Hoping that this record will be smashed very soon by the lovely Laura Kenny.

Laura and Tom seem very similar - both look like they should be on a smaller bike, but are utterly confident and in control and almost part of their bikes to the point that you wonder if they were born on them.


----------



## matticus (28 Jul 2021)

_"Charlotte Dujardin now GB’s most successful female Olympian ever - bronze in the individual dressage takes her to 6 total, with 3 golds. 
"_


BrumJim said:


> Hoping that this record will be smashed very soon by the lovely Laura Kenny.


I think most athletes would prefer the 4 Golds. But it's not really a contest, especially two such different sports, so I now regret joining this discussion ... 🤦‍♂️


----------



## Beebo (28 Jul 2021)

matticus said:


> _"Charlotte Dujardin now GB’s most successful female Olympian ever - bronze in the individual dressage takes her to 6 total, with 3 golds.
> "_
> 
> I think most athletes would prefer the 4 Golds. But it's not really a contest, especially two such different sports, so I now regret joining this discussion ... 🤦‍♂️


I’ll join in too. 
In a medal table one gold trumps any number of silvers and bronze medals. 
It always strikes me as a bit odd that a country with 10 silvers but no golds will be lower that a country with just one gold.


----------



## BrumJim (28 Jul 2021)

Beebo said:


> I’ll join in too.
> In a medal table one gold trumps any number of silvers and bronze medals.
> It always strikes me as a bit odd that a country with 10 silvers but no golds will be lower that a country with just one gold.



The USA like to flip-flop between "All Medals Count" (Beijing 2008) and "Gold Medals Count" (all other Olympics except 1980).

Ever seeking hyperbole, Dujardin (presumably born under the gooseberry bush) is the most decorated, whereas Laura Trott/Kenny is the most successful.


----------



## Chromatic (28 Jul 2021)

figbat said:


> Charlotte Dujardin now GB’s most successful female Olympian ever - bronze in the individual dressage takes her to 6 total, with 3 golds. And this was on an up-and-coming horse, Gio, not her previous stalwart *Allegro*.



Valegro.


----------



## figbat (28 Jul 2021)

Chromatic said:


> Valegro.


D’oh!! I knew that, not sure why a mundane family runabout came to mind!


----------



## Beebo (29 Jul 2021)

GB rowing has now come 4th in five finals. That’s a lot of potential medals going missing. 

Their very successful coach Juergen Grobler retired in 2020. This was meant to be his last Olympics.

I wonder if his retirement has made just a marginal difference.


----------



## Beebo (29 Jul 2021)

Have I ever told you I’m a big fan of canoe slalom?
GB win silver and the Aus Gold winner is half British.


----------



## Beebo (29 Jul 2021)

Have I ever told you I’m a big fan of clay pigeon shooting?
GB win a bronze


----------



## Beebo (30 Jul 2021)

A gold and silver in BMX. Wow. 
The sad thing is that Bethany Shrievers had to self fund her training because team GB wouldn’t fund her and she won gold.


----------



## PaulB (30 Jul 2021)

India don't seem to take the Olympics seriously, do they?

Despite their huge population, unlike in China, the Olympics aren't prioritised in any way. As an example Britain won 27 Gold medals at the Rio Olympics while India have won 29 medals of all colours in their entire Olympic history and only one Gold this century (so far).

It's always amazed me, that.


----------



## Beebo (30 Jul 2021)

The Australian Ladies Football team are called the Matildas. 😀


----------



## matticus (30 Jul 2021)

PaulB said:


> India don't seem to take the Olympics seriously, do they?
> 
> Despite their huge population, unlike in China, the Olympics aren't prioritised in any way. As an example Britain won 27 Gold medals at the Rio Olympics while India have won 29 medals of all colours in their entire Olympic history and only one Gold this century (so far).
> 
> It's always amazed me, that.


They take hitting hard balls very seriously (hockey and cricket, not sure about golf).


----------



## rich p (30 Jul 2021)

Bryony Page has won a bronze in trampolining after getting a silver in Rio - that's her second medal on the bounce...


----------



## rockyroller (30 Jul 2021)

anyone else note the little bows under the male water polo players caps? I guess that works well, just seemed like something a child would have on their bonnet


----------



## PaulB (30 Jul 2021)

The Olympics get underway for real today with the proper sports (athletics) starting. If only the BBC would get rid of that hideous harridan, Radcliffe, it would improve its coverage immensely.


----------



## Mr Celine (31 Jul 2021)

Just been watching the triathlon relay. 
In the background some strange looking buildings, a suspension bridge, an elevated metro line...

For a spectacular closing ceremony they should have Godzilla destroying it all.


----------



## MrGrumpy (31 Jul 2021)

PaulB said:


> The Olympics get underway for real today with the proper sports (athletics) starting. If only the BBC would get rid of that hideous harridan, Radcliffe, it would improve its coverage immensely.


Sense a bit of animosity there


----------



## matticus (31 Jul 2021)

Dina Asher-Smiths interview, when she announces not racing the 200...
Amazing TV moment. ❤


----------



## matticus (31 Jul 2021)

Upbeat interview of the Games so far:

View: https://twitter.com/henryfraser0/status/1421050484056543232?s=19


----------



## Beebo (1 Aug 2021)

Not sure I agree with the decision to share a gold in high jump. 
Do a jump off, someone wins someone loses. 
https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/olympics/58048827


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Aug 2021)

Charlotte Worthington did really well for her gold in the Throwing Bikes Around event. https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/olympics/58047473


----------



## cyberknight (1 Aug 2021)

Beebo said:


> Not sure I agree with the decision to share a gold in high jump.
> Do a jump off, someone wins someone loses.
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/olympics/58048827


from what i read they were offered a jump off and they both failed to clear the next height and on count back had the same score and they offered to share the gold


----------



## Beebo (1 Aug 2021)

cyberknight said:


> from what i read they were offered a jump off and they both failed to clear the next height and on count back had the same score and they offered to share the gold


I would have thought you just keep going until someone does it. But I presume they are tired.


----------



## cyberknight (1 Aug 2021)

Beebo said:


> I would have thought you just keep going until someone does it. But I presume they are tired.


In competition the bar is raised progressively as contestants succeed in clearing it. Entrants may begin jumping at any height above a required minimum. Knocking the bar off its supports constitutes a failed attempt, and three failures at a given height disqualify the contestant from the competition. Each jumper’s best leap is credited in the final standings. In the case of ties, the winner is the one with the fewest misses at the final height, or in the whole competition, or with the fewest total jumps in the competition. 
So they were effectively tied according to those rules


----------



## GuyBoden (2 Aug 2021)

Hockey is such an good team game to watch.


----------



## BrumJim (2 Aug 2021)

Olympic Certainties:
1) Adam Peaty will win gold
2) Fiji will win the rugby
3) Korea will dominate the archery
4) Maddie Hinch will win a penalty shoot-out


----------



## Dogtrousers (2 Aug 2021)

Actually his name is David Katoatau

But anyway ...


View: https://twitter.com/tongbingxue/status/1421056384875995136


----------



## LarryDuff (2 Aug 2021)

BrumJim said:


> Olympic Certainties:
> 1) Adam Peaty will win gold
> 2) Fiji will win the rugby
> 3) Korea will dominate the archery
> 4) Maddie Hinch will win a penalty shoot-out


And 5) Clare Balding will be present a dumbed down program in her usual cringeworthy fashion


----------



## dodgy (2 Aug 2021)

Clare’s alright. Does her research on what is an extremely broad pallet of sports. No complaints here.


----------



## Dogtrousers (2 Aug 2021)

I certainly appreciate a bit of dumbing down when it comes to most sports. I don't have a clue.


----------



## LarryDuff (2 Aug 2021)

I want to see more of the actual action not an interview with a medal winner's sister where they ask her how she feels about her sister winning a medal. Of course she's happy about!!


----------



## Beebo (2 Aug 2021)

dodgy said:


> Clare’s alright. Does her research on what is an extremely broad pallet of sports. No complaints here.


My current favourite bit of 5live commentary was in the table tennis when the presenter didn’t know if you say 5-0 or 5-love like lawn tennis. Mark Chapman congratulated them on their in-depth preparation and research!
It can’t be easy with so many sports to cover. 

Jonathan Agnew was doing the show jumping today and was asked about the temperature at the arena. He had to remind the anchor that he was sat in Melton Mowbray and it was a bit chilly.


----------



## Beebo (3 Aug 2021)

The GB track and field athletes are having a nightmare so far. 
False starts, injuries and poor performances. 
As people point out every time, we are good a niche sports but not so good at the general stuff which everyone can do.


----------



## JBGooner (3 Aug 2021)

Whay are we hearing more about Simone bloody Biles than our own medal winning athletes. 

Didn't manage to catch any of the sailing.


----------



## Beebo (3 Aug 2021)

Good to see our first athletics medal. A silver on women’s 800m.


----------



## Smokin Joe (3 Aug 2021)

At least this week we're watching proper sports. The first week seemed to feature little more than a load of novelty acts.


----------



## Mike_P (4 Aug 2021)

A lot of "novelty acts' are more demanding physically than long established Olympic events. It did once include painting!


----------



## Dogtrousers (4 Aug 2021)

Mike_P said:


> A lot of "novelty acts' are more demanding physically than long established Olympic events. It did once include painting!


And Pigeon Racing. Jack Duckworth coulda been a contender.


----------



## vickster (4 Aug 2021)

Mike_P said:


> It did once include painting!


That reminded me of these (not PC in the slightest )

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qgSzGIkFq2A


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LfduUFF_i1A


----------



## JBGooner (4 Aug 2021)

KJT out of the Heptathlon. 

Not much luck in the Athletics this time.


----------



## JBGooner (4 Aug 2021)

Gosh my heart was thumping in that Showjumping


----------



## Beebo (4 Aug 2021)

JBGooner said:


> Gosh my heart was thumping in that Showjumping


Im in two minds about the showjumping.
The horse makes a huge difference.

In horse racing the named winner is always the horse, the jockey barely get a mention.


----------



## jowwy (4 Aug 2021)

Beebo said:


> Im in two minds about the showjumping.
> The horse makes a huge difference.
> 
> In horse racing the named winner is always the horse, the jockey barely get a mention.


you mean frankie dettroi was barely mentioned when winning.........i bet not many can name any horse he won on??


----------



## Beebo (4 Aug 2021)

jowwy said:


> you mean frankie dettroi was barely mentioned when winning.........i bet not many can name any horse he won on??


I’m not saying famous jockeys aren’t well known. I’m saying the named winner of the grand national, derby and gold cup are all horses. Red Rum, Desert Orchid, Shergar. The horse does most of the work. 
Im unsure whether an event that relies on the actions of a horse should be in the Olympics.


----------



## BrumJim (4 Aug 2021)

Beebo said:


> I’m not saying famous jockeys aren’t well known. I’m saying the named winner of the grand national, derby and gold cup are all horses. Red Rum, Desert Orchid, Shergar. The horse does most of the work.
> Im unsure whether an event that relies on the actions of a horse should be in the Olympics.


Quoting Clare Balding on this one from last night (and if anyone knows something about horses, it is Clare), in horse racing, jockeys just jump on the ride they are offered, ride around the course and then get ready for the next one. It is all about which is the best horse.

For dressage, eventing and show jumping, it is about the relationship between the horse and the rider. A poor rider won't do well on even the best horse. So yes, the rider has a much bigger input into its success in the Olympics than it would in horse racing.


----------



## Smokin Joe (4 Aug 2021)

BrumJim said:


> jockeys just jump on the ride they are offered, ride around the course and then get ready for the next one. It is all about which is the best horse.


It is about the combination of horse and rider. Why do you think people like Dettori are paid so much?


----------



## jowwy (4 Aug 2021)

Beebo said:


> I’m not saying famous jockeys aren’t well known. I’m saying the named winner of the grand national, derby and gold cup are all horses. Red Rum, Desert Orchid, Shergar. The horse does most of the work.
> Im unsure whether an event that relies on the actions of a horse should be in the Olympics.


But they are famous horses, not all horses reach that level of fame, but the riders, trainers and stables do.


----------



## Dogtrousers (4 Aug 2021)

Either way, a quick google confirms that equestrian events have been in the Olympics since the very start (ancient Greece) so I think it's fair to expect that they will be there for a while to come, even if some of us aren't too sure about it.


----------



## Mike_P (4 Aug 2021)

Cancel them now, immediately, no buts just do it.......we are ahead of Australia!


----------



## Cathryn (4 Aug 2021)

Beebo said:


> Im in two minds about the showjumping.



I am wholly unconvinced about dressage. It's undoubtedly very clever but it's just weird.


----------



## vickster (5 Aug 2021)

Well done Holly Bradshaw


----------



## bitsandbobs (5 Aug 2021)

Mike_P said:


> A lot of "novelty acts' are more demanding physically than long established Olympic events. It did once include painting!



And tug of war. GB are the reigning champions.


----------



## Beebo (5 Aug 2021)

bitsandbobs said:


> And tug of war. GB are the reigning champions.


It was actually a team made up of London Police officers. 
So the Metropolitan Police are reigning gold medalist. They should put it on the revolving sign outside Scotland Yard. 😀


----------



## Dogtrousers (5 Aug 2021)

bitsandbobs said:


> And tug of war. GB are the reigning champions.


And USA are the reigning Rugby champions  (Full fat rugby, not 7s)


----------



## Smokin Joe (5 Aug 2021)

A gold medal to a kid for poncing about on a skateboard. This is getting ridiculous.


----------



## vickster (5 Aug 2021)

Why's that any more ridiculous than a gold medal for running for 9 seconds or so? The skateboarding takes rather more skill I would say (and not just influenced by genetics or drugs  )


----------



## Dogtrousers (5 Aug 2021)

They're letting women do the Marathon too, I hear. 

O tempora, o mores!


----------



## matticus (5 Aug 2021)

vickster said:


> Why's that any more ridiculous than a gold medal for running for 9 seconds or so? The *skateboarding takes rather more skill* I would say (and not just influenced by genetics or drugs  )


My chainsaw juggling club are lobbying hard for Paris - skill AND bravery 👍


----------



## jowwy (5 Aug 2021)

Smokin Joe said:


> A gold medal to a kid for *poncing* about on a skateboard. This is getting ridiculous.


Explain what you mean by this???


----------



## vickster (5 Aug 2021)

matticus said:


> My chainsaw juggling club are lobbying hard for Paris - skill AND bravery 👍


I'd say you need bravery for skateboarding at the highest level too 

Certainly more than running 100m...other than the risks posed by the scary starting gun, starting blocks and spiky shoes . You even have to stay in only one lane


----------



## matticus (5 Aug 2021)

Cool - get rid of the silly track running. I'm all in favour of the Hemingway approach to defining proper sport 👍


----------



## IaninSheffield (5 Aug 2021)

As an old phart I was more than a little sceptical about the inclusion of skateboarding - what do 'dude', 'stoked', 'sick', and 'rad' mean anyway? And what function do those baggy trouser-short things serve, other than showing the waistband of your underwear? But having watched the highlights of the two competitions, I have to confess to being impressed. Impressed with the skill and undoubted hours and hours of practice, the commitment and the resilience it must take to reach those standards of performance. Most of all though, I was humbled by the the way competitors supported one another and celebrated each other's performance and success. So much less cynical than many professional sports. And all in people (mostly) still young.

And on a similar note, another new sport - climbing - seems to share the same ethic and sense of camaraderie.


----------



## Dogtrousers (5 Aug 2021)

Just saw a bit of race walking. That's got to be the daftest looking sport.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (5 Aug 2021)

Watching the track cycling. The bloke currently winning appears to be on an Ebike and the sitting up gives it away. He will probably claim he is working just as hard as the other Olympians. How he thinks he won’t get caught I have no idea.


----------



## matticus (6 Aug 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> Just saw a bit of race walking. That's got to be the daftest looking sport.


Ditto.

I was fooled by the Red Button saying "_Press for Athletics_". I won't fall for that again!


----------



## vickster (6 Aug 2021)

That was one awkward horse in the women's modern pentathlon  Poor German athlete
And congrats to GB


----------



## Mike_P (6 Aug 2021)

vickster said:


> That was one awkward horse in the women's modern pentathlon  Poor German athlete


Ought to have been allowed a re-ride on another horse; it also ruined the chances of a ROC rider


----------



## vickster (6 Aug 2021)

Mike_P said:


> Ought to have been allowed a re-ride on another horse; it also ruined the chances of a ROC rider


Sounds like that’s just how it is in the event. As they said, luck of the draw


----------



## Dogtrousers (6 Aug 2021)

vickster said:


> That was one awkward horse in the women's modern pentathlon  Poor German athlete
> And congrats to GB


What happened?


----------



## vickster (6 Aug 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> What happened?


Threw a strop, lots of fence refusals


----------



## Mike_P (6 Aug 2021)

Rerun on the Beeb this afternoon with an expert who largely blamed the rider making too many mistakes, the horse can only sense the rider and use of the reigns and legs is important. View was she was obviously expecting the worse after the ROCs riders problems but did little to encourage the horse


----------



## AuroraSaab (6 Aug 2021)

I have found the skateboarding and the BMX joyous - no other word for it. To see those kids doing their thing, those amazing stunts, then hugging and chilling out together afterwards was heartwarming.

Likewise the rhythmic gymnastics. Girl runs around with a hoop or a ball. What's that all about? But omg ... she bounces it off her knee, it goes 80ft in the air, then she catches it with her foot that's behind her head and does a back flip through it (ok... slight exaggeration). Amazing stuff.

Bmx and skateboarding have been retained for Paris next time too.


----------



## roley poley (6 Aug 2021)

I like the variety of sports you don't normally see..that and the lack of advert saturation that accompany sports to distraction


----------



## Mike_P (7 Aug 2021)

Apparently the misbehaving horse had been punched repetitively by a German coach😟


----------



## vickster (7 Aug 2021)

Mike_P said:


> Apparently the misbehaving horse had been punched repetitively by a German coach😟



well that rather misfired for the German rider if it was an attempt to pacify it!!


----------



## Mike_P (7 Aug 2021)

Correction seems have been one punch not that it makes it any less unacceptable https://www.reuters.com/lifestyle/s...-disqualified-after-punching-horse-2021-08-07


----------



## MichaelW2 (7 Aug 2021)

Mike_P said:


> Correction seems have been one punch not that it makes it any less unacceptable https://www.reuters.com/lifestyle/s...-disqualified-after-punching-horse-2021-08-07


Mongo like


View: https://youtu.be/O8cDfnQD0ws


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Aug 2021)

I've no horse knowledge at all but they look very sweaty. Is it too hot for the horses?


----------



## Dogtrousers (7 Aug 2021)

I woke to a most unimpressive bit of sports broadcasting this morning: Diving on the radio.

*Boing* ... *Splosh*
"Oh, that was a very good dive."


----------



## AuroraSaab (7 Aug 2021)

Quite right that the German horse punching coach has had his validation removed and been binned off




Dogtrousers said:


> I woke to a most unimpressive bit of sports broadcasting this morning: Diving on the radio.
> 
> *Boing* ... *Splosh*
> "Oh, that was a very good dive."



My OH says that gymnastics commentators and judges are the most embittered perfectionists around. Some kid will do 4, 6ft high, back flips on a 2" wide piece of wood ... then lean slightly forward on the dismount.

The commentators are like.. "Hmmmm.... disappointing finish from the Latvian..." and the judges sit there tutting with a look of disgust.


----------



## Dogtrousers (7 Aug 2021)

How times change.
Horse punching was an official sport in 1924


----------



## vickster (7 Aug 2021)

AuroraSaab said:


> Quite right that the German horse punching coach has had his validation removed and been binned off


Her… 

Tokyo Olympics: German pentathlon coach thrown out for punching horse https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/olympics/58127366


----------



## AuroraSaab (7 Aug 2021)

Awful really that a decade of training and dedication towards an Olympic medal could come down to how a horse feels in that 20 minutes. You think they'd give them a second go with a different horse if it was clear it was because Champion wasn't feeling up to it.


----------



## Mike_P (7 Aug 2021)

Worrying that the coach was shouting to the athlete to punch it, it looked on the point of rearing on a couple of occasions and doing so could have triggered such.


----------



## Chromatic (7 Aug 2021)

Mike_P said:


> Worrying that the coach was shouting to the athlete to punch it, it looked on the point of rearing on a couple of occasions and doing so could have triggered such.




For this post post please set sense of humour mode to on!



Perhaps she self-identifies as a violent bloke.


----------



## Arrowfoot (7 Aug 2021)

AuroraSaab said:


> Awful really that a decade of training and dedication towards an Olympic medal could come down to how a horse feels in that 20 minutes. You think they'd give them a second go with a different horse if it was clear it was because Champion wasn't feeling up to it.


It is a ridiculous practice. It is no longer a skill and talent competition. It is game of chance. She was leading and this horse had a bad day. All the years of training down the drain. No issues if its her horse and she had trained with it for sometime. 

And she was not the only one. 2 other podium contenders crashed due to the horses.

Horses by nature are finicky and a stranger riding it not going to help.


----------



## Mike_P (7 Aug 2021)

Maybe the rules need changing and all competitors do the 🐎 part twice on two different horses with the best result taken


----------



## derrick (7 Aug 2021)

JBGooner said:


> Whay are we hearing more about Simone bloody Biles than our own medal winning athletes.
> 
> Didn't manage to catch any of the sailing.


The sailing is on YouTube, been really good.


----------



## derrick (7 Aug 2021)

BMX and skate boarding, a breath of fresh air, lots of skills, really made it for me this year, Gymnastics, sailing, trampolining and cycling have also been watched, The rest is not for me.


----------



## Badger_Boom (8 Aug 2021)

AuroraSaab said:


> Awful really that a decade of training and dedication towards an Olympic medal could come down to how a horse feels in that 20 minutes. You think they'd give them a second go with a different horse if it was clear it was because Champion wasn't feeling up to it.





Arrowfoot said:


> It is a ridiculous practice. It is no longer a skill and talent competition. It is game of chance. She was leading and this horse had a bad day. All the years of training down the drain. No issues if its her horse and she had trained with it for sometime.


The riders and horses train exclusively together as a ‘team’. It’s not as simple as getting on (or even training) another one just in case. Having a bad day is part of every sport so where do you draw the line?


----------



## Mike_P (8 Aug 2021)

Badger_Boom said:


> The riders and horses train exclusively together as a ‘team’. It’s not as simple as getting on (or even training) another one just in case. Having a bad day is part of every sport so where do you draw the line?


Not in the modern pentathlon, the horses are all local to the event and the rider meets their horse 20 minutes before their ride.


----------



## Arrowfoot (8 Aug 2021)

Badger_Boom said:


> The riders and horses train exclusively together as a ‘team’. It’s not as simple as getting on (or even training) another one just in case. Having a bad day is part of every sport so where do you draw the line?
> [/QUOTE
> Not in the modern pentathlon. Random assignment of horses, 20 minute familiarisation. Horses you have never worked with.


----------



## Badger_Boom (8 Aug 2021)

Mike_P said:


> Not in the modern pentathlon, the horses are all local to the event and the rider meets their horse 20 minutes before their ride.


Ah, my mistake. Seems a bit bonkers in that case.


----------



## Dogtrousers (8 Aug 2021)

Badger_Boom said:


> Ah, my mistake. Seems a bit bonkers in that case.


Well modern pentathlon _is_ bonkers. Have you ever come across it outside the Olympics? I don't think I have (maybe just I wasn't paying attention).

You regularly hear of world championships, and general news of most sports. They have their own identity and existence. But not modern pentathlon, which seems to be entirely an Olympic contrivance that pops up every four years. Not saying that's necessarily a bad thing, just odd.

I suppose representatives of more widely established sports that don't have Olympic representation may disagree.


----------



## AuroraSaab (8 Aug 2021)

It just seems such a random series of events to put together, as though somebody thought what should a rich young man be good at? The official photo shoot looked entertaining.






I think it's probably the horse thing that makes the event seem odd.


----------



## IaninSheffield (8 Aug 2021)

It might seem random or bonkers, but


> The event is inspired by the traditional pentathlon held during the ancient Olympics; as the original events were patterned on the skills needed by an ideal Greek soldier of the era, the modern pentathlon is similarly patterned on events representing the skills needed by cavalry behind enemy lines.


https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Modern_pentathlon
Not necessarily so much what a rich young man might be good at, but more what a (probably rich) young cavalryman ought to be good at. I especially admire those who excel in multidisciplinary events, but Modern Pentathlon is far from accessible for athletes/sportspeople in many countries. What might be a more equitable set of five events, but drawing on a wider set of skills than hept/decathlon. Running and swimming might serve as the foundation, but then how could it move beyond just being similar to the triathlon?


----------



## Mike_P (8 Aug 2021)

Digging around wiki there is an annual global modern pentathlon competition since 1949 which has been held in the UK in 1958 (Aldershot) London (1973 and 2009), Sheffield (1994) and Millfield Somerset (2001). This years was held in Egypt on 8-14 July


----------



## PaulB (8 Aug 2021)

One of our South African colleagues has been tweeting us and boasting about the Springboks beating the British Lions (I don't know what sport - korfball or something else that no-one's interested in) like that makes them our superiors! However, he lives in Bolton so I pointed out that in Bolton there is a house (population, 3) where they can boast the 2 Olympic Gold medals and 2 Olympic Silver medals won in Tokyo versus South Africa (population 58 million) who brang home 2 Olympic Gold and 1 Olympic Silver medals. Puts it into perspective a bit.


----------



## Dogtrousers (8 Aug 2021)

Seems Modern Pentathlon was invented by Baron de Coubertin and was a favourite of his, and has survived as a tradition for this reason - despite not being a particularly relevant sport outside the Olympics. But they have monkeyed around with the format a lot in recent times.

An interesting-ish article that I found;
https://www.independent.co.uk/sport...athlon-choong-french-tokyo-2020-b1897407.html

Riding an _unfamiliar_ horse was central to the idea - because that's what a 19th century cavalry officer might be expected to do.



IaninSheffield said:


> What might be a more equitable set of five events, but drawing on a wider set of skills than hept/decathlon.


Let's see... Skateboarding (agility, balance), weightlifting (strength), 10k run (endurance), table tennis (reactions) ... make it a team of two so the final event is a Madison.


----------



## nickyboy (8 Aug 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> Seems Modern Pentathlon was invented by Baron de Coubertin and was a favourite of his, and has survived as a tradition for this reason - despite not being a particularly relevant sport outside the Olympics. But they have monkeyed around with the format a lot in recent times.
> 
> An interesting-ish article that I found;
> https://www.independent.co.uk/sport...athlon-choong-french-tokyo-2020-b1897407.html
> ...


I understand the Modern Pentathlon will be a sprint type event in the next Olympics

Anyway, canoe slalom. Love it. It's one of those sports where I look at it and say to myself "this doesn't look too difficult, I reckon I'd be good at that". Unlike gymnastic rings for example.....


----------



## AuroraSaab (8 Aug 2021)

Yeah, the Modern Pentathlon does feel like what a day training with the Royal Hussars in 1850 would have looked like. It's like the Victorian version of Who Dares Wins.



PaulB said:


> One of our South African colleagues has been tweeting us and boasting about the Springboks beating the British Lions (I don't know what sport - korfball or something else that no-one's interested in) like that makes them our superiors! However, he lives in Bolton so I pointed out that in Bolton there is a house (population, 3) where they can boast the 2 Olympic Gold medals and 2 Olympic Silver medals won in Tokyo versus South Africa (population 58 million) who brang home 2 Olympic Gold and 1 Olympic Silver medals. Puts it into perspective a bit.



Bolton as in Bolton, Lancashire? And if Yorkshire was a country it would have been 12th in the medal table in London 2012. Just saying


----------



## matticus (8 Aug 2021)

AuroraSaab said:


> I think it's probably the horse thing that makes the event seem odd.


Not the woman swimming around with a gun??


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Aug 2021)

matticus said:


> Not the woman swimming around with a gun??


Isn't it a water pistol?


----------



## Shadow (9 Aug 2021)

Well, that's all over now for another four three years.

And for the good news: it's just less than six months before the winter olympics start. Looking forward to that hugely - great sport.


----------



## vickster (9 Aug 2021)

And don’t forget the paralympics start in around 2 weeks 

As a despier of the cold and especially the white snow crap, winter sport holds less appeal!


----------



## Beebo (9 Aug 2021)

Shadow said:


> Well, that's all over now for another four three years.


In Paris so should mean the TV viewing times are good for us too.


----------

